# J STAR 'ROAD 2 RIPPED'



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I have decided I will be competing in around 8 weeks time , I came to this decision because for the last 2 month I have not been gym and not been sure what to do ie bulk , compete or what class to do. My first proper session was this friday and I did chest and calfs.

I am looking fairly small and a bit flat so this is prob the worst time to compete but I need to do something and this is better than nothing. Also looking at the ukbff comp dates the last qualifier is 3 week before finals so qualifying now would be better than trying to hold condition for 3 weeks.

I will aim to do more than 1 competition as I need the practice as my posing lets me down, am not 100% on what comps or class's yet but have a rough idea.

Weight today am 85 kg spot on so a 5 kg loss from when I last trained , hopefully gain 2-3kg in next 2 week.

Here is some pics taken today


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Starting today will be doing

1000mg test e per week

500mg tren e per week

50mg oxymetholone this is to get some size back due to losing 5kg while being lazy

This will be for next 3 week then will be switching to prop & acetate and adding masteron , then in last 5 or so weeks will do 50 mg winstrol per day and ECA


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck,

did you ever run that monster course you posted up a few months ago?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> good luck,
> 
> did you ever run that monster course you posted up a few months ago?


Nope had lots of problems and not been training , will be doing it after my comps so in 2 month approx


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

was a heavy course for sure. Hope things are going better for you now bud.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> was a heavy course for sure. Hope things are going better for you now bud.


lol I know was thinking of starting it now but I would like to work on my chest lower lats and hamstrings a little more so my physique is more balanced, and I need a goal to help get me motivated again so a comp is best idea, when Ive finished comp I will 3 month to bulk then 8 week to UKBFF finals if I decided to do that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Soinds good mate back and biceps stand out as good bodyparts back looks thick but needs more width IMO. Looking good.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan you have there mate

I'll be honest when you said you haven't trained in a month and were out of condition giving yourself 8weeks to the show I was thinking , yeah whatever he won't look good

But seeing your pictures you are holding condition pretty well and don't have over the top amounts to lose

Nice thick back and already got abs so fingers crossed hitting the gym again as you say will allow you to grow and then diet nicely

Have fun


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Soinds good mate back and biceps stand out as good bodyparts back looks thick but needs more width IMO. Looking good.


yes I think it does especially lower lats, here's a lat spread pic what you think?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Sounds like a good plan you have there mate
> 
> I'll be honest when you said you haven't trained in a month and were out of condition giving yourself 8weeks to the show I was thinking , yeah whatever he won't look good
> 
> ...


I seem to hold condition pretty good I was more concerned with losing 5kg of muscle while I have not been training , but I feel confident I can add a couple of kg back this week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not as bad as I thought looks better from back. Calves need work alot mate and as you have said hams.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Not as bad as I thought looks better from back. Calves need work alot mate and as you have said hams.


I need to work on the poses to my calfs and hams dont look as bad as in the pics just need to get the right leg positioning , I think my calfs look wide from the front but sh!t from the side. I will be posing after every gym session from now on and I am going to a gym with a posing room.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cleaned up my diet today no chocolate or cake , mainly had wholemeal sandwiches and pasta and salad, had about 3 cups of coffee and having last 1 now am really gona miss milk in my coffee. Will be keeping carbs normal for next week or 2 and just cutting out bad food and watching my carb intake at night .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You failed the new years resolution of no coffee then lol.

I might comp next year if I can bring chest up but I reckon if I cut from 14.10 now I would only be about 10 stone in condition lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You failed the new years resolution of no coffee then lol.
> 
> I might comp next year if I can bring chest up but I reckon if I cut from 14.10 now I would only be about 10 stone in condition lol


I managed for about 6 weeks , prob only have now if I really need it as I will have to have it black.

lol you def should , I will help you with your diet and that .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just had a proper look at the comps I could possibly do and there is 8 comps within the space of 4 weeks, the first is in 6 weeks. Hmmmmm any one think thats doable , 3 comps are weight classes and the rest are open so not much worry of making weight.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

10-12weeks I would say.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> 10-12weeks I would say.


I normally only diet for 6 weeks , in my avi pic that was after a 6 week diet . First comp is 6 weeks away and last one 10 weeks .


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

6 weeks? you must drop fat like it is going outta fashion. surely if you diet too hard you will loose muscle?

Do you do your own prep btw?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> 6 weeks? you must drop fat like it is going outta fashion. surely if you diet too hard you will loose muscle?
> 
> Do you do your own prep btw?


It seems to come off really easy especially with ECA and yes I do all my own prep.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldn't rush it mate. I would have a nice steady run in and do the last comp if I was you and I think you would look a lot better for it.

I'll drop you a pm at some point mate. Considering it for next year but much more likely be 2013.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I wouldn't rush it mate. I would have a nice steady run in and do the last comp if I was you and I think you would look a lot better for it.
> 
> I'll drop you a pm at some point mate. Considering it for next year but much more likely be 2013.


The first couple of comps I would just do in whatever condition Iam at the time nothing special, just do them for experience. I would prob be in 100% condition in 8 week then I would just have to hold it for other comps which is only 2 weeks.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling good today just had my breakfast and getting ready to go gym to train lats and practice posing in the posing room.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. I'm just doing 45 Minutes cardio to shift some fat. Then off for light chest see if it hurts ribs.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate. I'm just doing 45 Minutes cardio to shift some fat. Then off for light chest see if it hurts ribs.


I will be walking to and back from gym each time I go and its a twenty min walk, this will be my cardio . Good luck with training hope it goes well, my chest is still killing from friday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers mate. You starting cutting now then? Can you send me your diet so I can take a look please.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck with this


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

lolik said:


> good luck with this


Thanks , felt a little disheartened this morning when I weighed 83kg but my weight should go back up this week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Thanks , felt a little disheartened this morning when I weighed 83kg but my weight should go back up this week.


Shut up you girl, its not muscle that you have lost anyway i bet. how was the training session?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lat workout

Reverse grip pulldowns

40kg 30

50kg 20

65kg 12

70kg 12

Seated high row

40kg 14

40kg 15

40kg 12

40kg 12

Seated row

45kg 20

55kg 14

65kg 14

75kg 14

Pull ups

0kg 10

0kg 8

0kg 8

0kg 9

Cardio walk to and from gym total 40 mins

15 mins posing at end of workout


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Shut up you girl, its not muscle that you have lost anyway i bet. how was the training session?


good but I think I have lost a little muscle on my legs but not to bothered as they big anyway.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> good but I think I have lost a little muscle on my legs but not to bothered as they big anyway.


Workout looked good, im sitting at 206lbs at minute and i cannot do pullups lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Workout looked good, im sitting at 206lbs at minute and i cannot do pullups lol.


ha ha they was hard work am in agony now, feel like am gona die my whole body aches . Had some bad tren cough this morning to.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha they was hard work am in agony now, feel like am gona die my whole body aches . Had some bad tren cough this morning to.


What cycle you on mate??

HAHA, suck it up mate, its all painful from here on again.....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> What cycle you on mate??
> 
> HAHA, suck it up mate, its all painful from here on again.....


Tren test and oxymetholone , will be dropping the oxy's in a week or two and adding in masteron. Feeling better this morning but went bed early last night so didnt get all my food in.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet from yesterday

Chicken sandwich on wholemeal bread

1 pint water

pro 42 carb 64 fat 18 cal 585

pro shake

pro 25 carb 50 fat 1 cal 285

500ml orange

2 bagels wholemeal

100g chicken

pro 40 carb 135 fat 9 cal 777

500ml orange

protein shake

pro 40 carb 50 fat 2 cal 415

200g turkey

half a potatoe

100g sprouts

pro 40 carb 44 fat 4 cal 372

protein shake

pro 47 carb 2 fat 2 cal 208

TOTALS PRO 234 CARB 345 FAT 36 CAL 2642

A little low will be aiming for higher today.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very low macros mate? Mine are currently 390p/550c/65f - 4345 cals. Gotta make the most of the gear ain't we.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with it all mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Very low macros mate? Mine are currently 390p/550c/65f - 4345 cals. Gotta make the most of the gear ain't we.


Yes they are but didnt have much choice in food to eat and missed a meal as I felt ill , ok now though and should be higher today.



chris27 said:


> good luck with it all mate


Thanks mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight down to 82kg and struggling to eat , was hoping for my weight to slowly creep back up.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

DIET TODAY

100g oats

1 large banana

2 scoops protein

pro 59 carb 93 fat 10 cal 684

4 weatbics

2 scoops protein

pro 55 carb 53 fat 4 cal 462

vegetable rice

1 chicken breast

pro 45 carb 70 fat 18 cal 636

50g almonds

1 apple

1 banana

pro 14 carb 59 fat 28 cal 531

haddock

pickled onions

beetroot

boiled potatoes

pro 40 carb 40 fat 1 cal 352

protein shake

pro 47 carb 2 fat 2 cal 208

TOTALS PRO 260 CARB 317 FAT 63 CAL 2873

slightly up on yesterday , using up food left in my cupboards so thats why low protein will be going shopping soon so will be getting plenty of meat.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling good today wont be doing cardio as muscles still kill from monday and I dont want to overdo it this week as I am trying to regain some size. At the gym I will be training mainly hamstrings and will prob do some leg extensions as well. Gona up my carbs today as well as I have started of to low. Weight this morning was 83.5kg


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Soinds good mate. I'm so bored of doing morning cardio but it's a must for me. My carbs are still at 550 a day and goin to continue this and see if I can maintain bodyfat levels with the added cardio.

What's your training session going to look like?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 30,03,11

150g oats

1 banana

2 scoops protein

pro 63 carb 117 fat 14 cal 797

super pump

pro 0 carb 15 fat 0 cal 60

protein

pro 50 carb 50 fat 5 cal 600

beef pickle spinich sandwich

pro 32 carb 55 fat 12 cal 484

4 boiled eggs

pro 24 carb 4 fat 20 cal 308

TOTALS PRO 169 CARB 241 FAT 51 CAL 308

Was a really bad day hunger wasnt there.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 30,03,11 HAMSTRINGS & LIGHT QUAD

lying leg curl

25kg 20

40kg 12

45kg 12

40kg 11

35kg 12

seated leg curl

50lbs 18

70lbs 12

70lbs 12

50lbs 14

box stiff leg deadlifts

40kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 10

leg raises

40kg 12

50kg 12

57.5kg 12

50kg 14

outer thigh machine

45lbs 20

60lbs 12

60lbs 12

67.5lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 31,03,11

banana

beef soup

pro 8 carb 61 fat 2 cal 289

pro shake

pro 47 carb 2 fat 2 cal 174

100g beef

bread & spinich

pro 32 carb 35 fat 12 cal 404

100g turkey

bread onion

banana

pro 33 carb 56 fat 8 cal 469

pro shake

pro 47 carb 2 fat 2 cal 174

TOTALS PRO 167 CARB 156 FAT 26 CAL 1510

So this was even worse than day before.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training today chest

decline barbell

60kg 12

100kg 12

100kg 12

60kg 12

decline dumbbell

25kg 12

25kg 12

25kg 12

seated smith behind neck shoulder press

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 11

cable flyes high

20lbs 20

40lbs 16

45lbs 14

50lbs 12

cable flyes low

35lbs 16

35lbs 16

35lbs 14

35lbs 12

25lbs 30

Weight was 84kg so up even though diet been sh!t


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

how you looking now? Bit fuller?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> how you looking now? Bit fuller?


yes and a little bit leaner will do a pic next week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Training looked well mate but why one shoulder exercise on a chest session? What's your normal split look like?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> yes and a little bit leaner will do a pic next week


happy days going well then.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Training looked well mate but why one shoulder exercise on a chest session? What's your normal split look like?


just thought they was looking flat and chest day was best to do them. and as for normal split not done that for ages think it was

chest calfs

arms

back

shoulders traps

legs


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> happy days going well then.


could be better but not bad , not been eating enough , had a bit more today though


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

you not use a weight gainer?

Ive evotronics mass attack here after I go above 5k clean I have to use powders plus my appitite goes to **** when on a load of gear. just makes life abit easier.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive got some weight gain but its at my old house need to pick it up , wont be able to use it soon anyway when my diet kicks in more as will be going quite low carb


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 01,04,11

150g oats

1 banana

2 scoop whey

pro 65 carb 117 fat 14 cal 797

super pump

pro 0 carb 15 fat 0 cal 60

recovery shake

pro 68 carb 30 fat 6 cal 522

wholegrain rice

veg

100g turkey

pro 33 carb 68 fat 14 cal 533

chicken breast

spinich

pepper

mellon & grape

pro 27 carb 25 fat 0 cal 220

50g cashews

100g turkey

pro 31 carb 11 fat 24 cal 395

pro shake

pro 40 carb 3 fat 3 cal 188

TOTALS PRO 262 CARB 269 FAT 61 CAL 2718


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today

200g oats

2 scoops whey

pro 72 carb 124 fat 20 cal 946

2 wholemeal bread

cucumber

chicken breast

pro 35 carb 36 fat 6 cal 338

carrot soup

1 scoop whey

pro 26 carb 22 fat 5 cal 238

50g pork

50g cashew nuts

pro 23 carb 9 fat 28 cal 388

50g cheese

4 eggs

cucumber & tomato

pro 36 carb 14 fat 37 cal 545

chicken breast

half cucumber

spinich

20g salad cream low cal

pro 34 carb 18 fat 1 cal 188

protein shake

pro 47 carb 2 fat 2 cal 174

TOTALS PRO 275 CARB 225 FAT 99 CALS 2643


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diet yesterday was shocking just 150g oats and 2 scoops of whey and prob only drank 1 liter of water , I dont know whats wrong with me. Just had 2 hot cross buns and a coffee now .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> diet yesterday was shocking just 150g oats and 2 scoops of whey and prob only drank 1 liter of water , I dont know whats wrong with me. Just had 2 hot cross buns and a coffee now .


Jesus mate, how can you expect to get into a comp if eating is like this. Thats hell of a lot less than what you will be eating to cut! is it just lack of apetite, finances....... ?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

does oxy not effect your appitite?

for you entertainment.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> diet yesterday was shocking just 150g oats and 2 scoops of whey and prob only drank 1 liter of water , I dont know whats wrong with me. Just had 2 hot cross buns and a coffee now .


How is the sleep going with the tren? Im on 600mg tren e a week and sleep is very hard to come by ...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Jesus mate, how can you expect to get into a comp if eating is like this. Thats hell of a lot less than what you will be eating to cut! is it just lack of apetite, finances....... ?


If its not sorted by this week dont think I will be doing , its just lack of appetite , just had to force a chicken breast and half potato down me now .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> does oxy not effect your appitite?
> 
> for you entertainment.


 yes but not this bad



Merouria said:


> How is the sleep going with the tren? Im on 600mg tren e a week and sleep is very hard to come by ...


 ok apart from last night , am on about 400-600mg a week 2.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diet today was

2 wholemeal hot cross buns

pro shake

nuts & energy drink

recover shake

chicken breast half potato

cashew nuts & eggs

pro shake & eggs


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diet getting a little better now, i struggle to eat, just don't feel hungry and scared of bloating all the time


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> diet getting a little better now, i struggle to eat, just don't feel hungry and scared of bloating all the time


Part and parcel of being a body builder unfortunately mate. I HATE being bloated but it happens with the ammount of food we eat. In the morning stomach all flat again but come evening, bloated mess that looks overweight with a beer belly lol.

diets getting better mate, must eat more to grow though!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's not a bother when I train in the mornings it's just when I train evenings and am bloated It really effects my trAining intensity


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

today dropping naps and gona keep carbs at 250 everyday now and protein at 250-275ish, slept ages last night so just of to gym now instead of in morning.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> today dropping naps and gona keep carbs at 250 everyday now and protein at 250-275ish, slept ages last night so just of to gym now instead of in morning.


How come carbs so low, if you grow on this why the fcuk do i struggle to grow on 390 protein a day and 550 g carbs a day lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

cos I aint normally this low weight I normally weigh 88-90kg. my weight is staying same now and will start going down now I was 83.5kg this morning. I aim to lose 0.5-1kg a week now until show time. To gain weight normally I have to eat well above 500g carbs minimum.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> cos I aint normally this low weight I normally weigh 88-90kg. my weight is staying same now and will start going down now I was 83.5kg this morning. I aim to lose 0.5-1kg a week now until show time. To gain weight normally I have to eat well above 500g carbs minimum.


oh right i thought you was trying to gain weight!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I was trying to get up to 85 for when my diet kicked in more but only managed 84 as cant eat am full now of 125g of cooked rice and a small chicken breast.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I was trying to get up to 85 for when my diet kicked in more but only managed 84 as cant eat am full now of 125g of cooked rice and a small chicken breast.


FORCE FEED!  so whens the show mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I am , cant believe am full of such a small meal. Not 100% yet there is 2 main ones I am aiming for in about 8 week but some before so may do them as well to test things out the first one is in 5 weeks.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training today back (lats)

reverse grip pulldown

35kg 20

45kg 12

50kg 12

57.5kg 12

72.5kg 12

sl deads

70kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 12

70kg 12

seated high single arm row

20kg 12 L 12 R

20kg 12 L 12 R

20kg 12 L 12 R

20kg 12 L 12 R

seated rows cg

30kg 20

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

single arm reverse flyes

15lbs 20 L 20 R

25lbs 15 L 15 R

25lbs 12 L 12 R

25lbs 12 L 14 R

Nothing I am doing is to failure or anywhere near on all workouts


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today

150g oats

2 scoops whey

pro 63 carbs 92 fat 14 cal 706

125g rice cooked

chicken breast

pro 29 carb 38 fat 4 cal 307

recover shake

pro 30 carb 30 fat 3 cal 400

125g rice cooked

chicken breast

pro 29 carb 38 fat 4 cal 307

3 eggs fryed in olive oil spray

50g almonds

pro 29 carbs 14 fat 39 cal 351

3 eggs

1 scoop whey

pro 43 carbs 5 fat 17 cal 262

TOTALS PRO 223 CARBS 217 FAT 81 CAL 2333


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm getting to ****in hate food myself cant wait to cruise.

how you looking feeling now bro?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> i'm getting to ****in hate food myself cant wait to cruise.
> 
> how you looking feeling now bro?


lol , not bad I think will be doing pics tomorrow


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Good man.

If you do manage to get in in such a short time it will be ace mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

should do if I use winstrol depot as this gets me nice and dry


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

of to gym now for chest and then getting some shopping , hope my eating goes good today as I feel hungry now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> of to gym now for chest and then getting some shopping , hope my eating goes good today as I feel hungry now.


You using peps at all mate? I would try ghrp6 to get that hunger up. seems to work for everyone but me lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You using peps at all mate? I would try ghrp6 to get that hunger up. seems to work for everyone but me lol.


was going to but not enough time now, would preferred to use growth for 2 month running up to shows but not enough time now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> was going to but not enough time now, would preferred to use growth for 2 month running up to shows but not enough time now.


Just thinking to get your apetite back in future mate,.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

new photos


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

flip them round ya tit, my necks aching trying to look side on, from what i can see though, fcuking incredible progress, im amazed......

edit - good progress. Calves do need work though mate, and probably pic but cant see biceps very well but i know you have them lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

new pics , needed to breath in on tricep shot lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking much better mate, you practicing posing much?? I think if you can better that you will show your physique off a lot better on stage. No headstands lol!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Looking much better mate, you practicing posing much?? I think if you can better that you will show your physique off a lot better on stage. No headstands lol!


yer been doing 15mins after training , its getting a bit better its just hard lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yer been doing 15mins after training , its getting a bit better its just hard lol


Hard lol. I find it pretty easy mate although no idea how i look to others lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

due to family problems and other things I was unable to continue with my training and diet , I currently dont have anywhere to live just staying on a mates floor, hopefully will be sorted soon and back training.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just thought I'd pop in and say good luck mate

I did all my prep in 8 wks on a ripped pec so I know it's hard graft deting in such a short space of time....

This yr I'll be taking a long run in to my comp.

Good luck mate

Pm me your number so I can keep up with what your doing as not on here enough ATM


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> due to family problems and other things I was unable to continue with my training and diet , I currently dont have anywhere to live just staying on a mates floor, hopefully will be sorted soon and back training.


Gutted for you mate

You will get there eventually, wouldn't be worthwhile if there wasn't hurdles that we needed to jump over on the way to the finish line


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

just echo what the other boys are saying mate and hope things pan out well in the end. good luck


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheer's , prob wont compete till next year now. Not making any plans just going to see what happens.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why don't you have somewhere to live mate??? And gutted to hear your not competing. Whats happened, pm if ya want.

If us ever aroun Barnsley the couch is yours lol.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

delts and abs look sick mate. keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Prob for the best mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Prob for the best mate


whats your plans for this year then ? hope all is going well .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Why don't you have somewhere to live mate??? And gutted to hear your not competing. Whats happened, pm if ya want.
> 
> If us ever aroun Barnsley the couch is yours lol.


I wasnt at mine much and my house kept getting broke in and vandalized , I went back and council had boarded it all up and repossessed it. Should get everything sorted soon .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why did they repossess it from you, not your fault it was getting broken into was it????

Anyway good luck, surely they should have re homed you? whats happened to all your possessions in there?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Why did they repossess it from you, not your fault it was getting broken into was it????
> 
> Anyway good luck, surely they should have re homed you? whats happened to all your possessions in there?


lol I thought that but they said it was cos I wasnt staying there so it was my fault, they informed me by post but I didnt get the letter , I moved my tv and comp and trophy's ages before when first got windows smashed, but my cooker washer dryer fridge bed all got robbed , even all my bodybuilding mags and books and I had loads.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol I thought that but they said it was cos I wasnt staying there so it was my fault, they informed me by post but I didnt get the letter , I moved my tv and comp and trophy's ages before when first got windows smashed, but my cooker washer dryer fridge bed all got robbed , even all my bodybuilding mags and books and I had loads.


How can someone rob your bed lol! You must live in a terribly rough area mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> How can someone rob your bed lol! You must live in a terribly rough area mate.


lol yes thats what I thought , they took up my patio as well, surprised they didnt take my towels and knife's and forks lmao. Well I dont live there now and am looking for somewhere a bit nicer lol shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats mental, mustve been on the wrong side of some pretty horrible people mate. Good luck finding somewhere better lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thats mental, mustve been on the wrong side of some pretty horrible people mate. Good luck finding somewhere better lol.


I think the people who robed my house are different from the one's that kept smashing my window . They must of had some muscle though cos they kicked down my back door with 3 locks on it 1 top middle an bottom . I think it was some1 that knew I did bodybuilding and they thought I would have loads of gear at home , they was def into bodybuilding cos they took 100's of magazine lots of books tubs of protein stuff like that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I think the people who robed my house are different from the one's that kept smashing my window . They must of had some muscle though cos they kicked down my back door with 3 locks on it 1 top middle an bottom . I think it was some1 that knew I did bodybuilding and they thought I would have loads of gear at home , they was def into bodybuilding cos they took 100's of magazine lots of books tubs of protein stuff like that.


Pathetic mate. HAte people like that, shocking for you cos youve lost everything. I take it you kept your stuff elsewhere?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Pathetic mate. HAte people like that, shocking for you cos youve lost everything. I take it you kept your stuff elsewhere?


yes , never really kept much at my house as I knew people would prob get the idea of trying to rob it. Am not that bothered really , Ive got the main things (think I would of cried if they got my trophy's) and now I can find somewhere nice to live and concentrate on the important things in life instead of worrying about if my house is safe.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes , never really kept much at my house as I knew people would prob get the idea of trying to rob it. Am not that bothered really , Ive got the main things (think I would of cried if they got my trophy's) and now I can find somewhere nice to live and concentrate on the important things in life instead of worrying about if my house is safe.


Absolutely right mate!! meterial things dont matter but the priceless things like your trophies, that would have been terrible if you lost them. Let me know when ya sorted, i wanna come down have a training session at some point if your free one time.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Absolutely right mate!! meterial things dont matter but the priceless things like your trophies, that would have been terrible if you lost them. Let me know when ya sorted, i wanna come down have a training session at some point if your free one time.


yes will do , I will come down yours if you want I need to start getting out and about more cos been stuck in to long. Not sure when I will be sorted but hopefully soon .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes will do , I will come down yours if you want I need to start getting out and about more cos been stuck in to long. Not sure when I will be sorted but hopefully soon .


Yeah that would be spot on mate no problem, can get a good training session in at my gym, get shower there and head out for a nandos or summet if ya want, depends how long ya got mate and time to travel back home etc.....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes sounds like a plan , will let you know as soon as am sorted . Ive not been nandos before


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes sounds like a plan , will let you know as soon as am sorted . Ive not been nandos before


Ya will love it, its awesome.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ya will love it, its awesome.


I normally go to all you can eats as am a fat **** lol.

Am gona start posting in my old journal now as this one has come to an end.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No worries mate, theres an all you can eat chinese next to you and its immense!!


----------

